# New (to me )1336i hybrid - What did I do?



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

Hey all, 



New to the forums, with a new purchase. I used to plow several driveways using an ATV plow, but decided to switch to a blower after ruining too many flower beds and lawns. Began searching for a new blower, or good used blower and came across a 2010 Honda 1336i Hybrid for a deal that I just couldn't pass up.


Its WAY more machine than I need, but the Honda reputation, good price, and frankly...the coolness of it caused me to bite. The machine looks to be very well taken care of. Very little paint wear, auger housing not worn down, tracks in good shape, spare chute etc.


Anyway, when the previous owner fired it up and we took it for a little test spin on the driveway, there was what sounded to me like a belt slipping/squealing. It was a buy-now situation (I was only in the area once) so I bought it anyways as the unit works flawlessly otherwise. 



This is my first blower, and yes, this is an an extremely complicated and expensive machine and likely a poor first choice for a blower... but man it was too cool to pass up. There's not a ton of info. on the net on these things, especially anything to do with the hybrid drive. I'm the type who usually buys the shop manual for equipment and tries to learn as much as I can about it. 



Question: This thing powers the tracks using the 24v onboard battery system, which I assume powers the tracks directly. I'm guessing there's no drive belt in there between the electric motors and track wheels. So I'm assuming the engine runs an auger drive shaft and there's a clutch for the auger, and that the belt squeal in question is likely the auger belt(s)? * The squealing happens only in relation to the machine moving forward or backwards, not when the auger is engaged or disengaged. It makes the noise only when the machine is in forward or reverse gear, not neutral. *It doesn't seem to matter if the auger is engaged or not using the auger clutch. If I engage forwards or reverse slowly it makes no noise. Its a VERY loud belt-slippage sound if you've ever heard that. The noise is steady, and seems related to engine RPM and not forward speed (ie. doesn't appear to be the sound of tracks on runners). Again suggesting auger belt(s)?

Am I on the right track? I want to order new belts from the local dealer and try and find an shop manual for it (hitting up local dealer today). Maybe they can point me in the right direction as well. I don't believe its a bearing as the sound is much too loud, lower pitched, and because of the somewhat intermittent nature of the sound and it being related to engagement speed. I could be wrong though. 



Hopefully this is the only "hiccup" with the purchase, as I can see this thing looks generally very expensive to repair... Hopefully not a big mistake. Engine is running strong, and it looks like it wants to eat snow just sitting in the garage! Kids want me to rig up a tow system and pull them on skiis behind it :devil::grin:


Thanks for any advice anyone has on this model! I'll share our snow blowing adventures (Northern Ontario) with you all this winter!


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Hi & welcome!!

Go big or go home - and you went big!!!

Hope you enjoy your beast. Here's some parts diagrams which may answer your questions as to what lurks within Snowzilla. 

https://www.hondapartsnation.com/oemparts/l/hpe/505ce4fff870022d24bdcda3/hs1336i-a-parts


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks for this! Looking like there's only the 1 pair of belts for the auger... headed out to the shop to start taking things apart.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Top tip - get yourself a shop manual if you don't have one already. $50 very well spent.

Looks like you have one of two possible models: 

https://publications.powerequipment.honda.com/power-equipment


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

Found the issue, posting for future reference in case someone finds it. Alternator belt was not tight enough, whenever there was a demand for power to the batteries the alternator belt tightens up and thus the squealing. 



Shop manual incoming. Agreed, its the best money you can spend... 



Thanks!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Munshaw said:


> Found the issue, posting for future reference in case someone finds it. Alternator belt was not tight enough, whenever there was a demand for power to the batteries the alternator belt tightens up and thus the squealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


glad you found the problem.having absolutely no experience with these i was going to suggest you contact your local dealer and speak to the head mechanic. they could possibly point you in the right direction on what to look at. Usually they have heard about every problem there is.

I have about $250 invested in Honda shop manuals and they are worth their weight in GOLD.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> glad you found the problem.having absolutely no experience with these i was going to suggest you contact your local dealer and speak to the head mechanic. they could possibly point you in the right direction on what to look at. Usually they have heard about every problem there is.
> 
> I have about $250 invested in Honda shop manuals and they are worth their weight in GOLD.



I hear ya with talking to local dealers, however its been my experience that they are so hesitant to try and diagnose something without seeing it. And rightly so. Sometimes its worth a little exploration yourself before bringing it in to rule out anything obvious/easy. Otherwise you get charged for an minimum hour shop rate at $100 an hour for... a loose belt for example. I like to give it the old college try before bringing it in, and I've found most of the time you learn a few things along the way.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Is your hybrid the HS1336i or the HSM1336i?


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

It says HS1336i on the dash, apparently this thing is similar, but not quite the same as the one sold in the U.S.A.? (Canadian here). Mine doesn't have a green knob on it that I see most commonly on the current U.S. versions. It's made in Japan, and has a lit button on the panel labeled "iCS" which I assume does something similar. I can't seem to track down an owners manual for the exact same one, as all the owners manuals online have the green knob instead. I think its their international version??? Again.. not much info. out there on this unit.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Contact Honda Canada. They should be able to fix you up with an Owners Manual.

*Honda Canada Inc.*

180 Honda Blvd
Markham ON L6C 0H9


1-888-9HONDA9








1-877-939-0909

[email protected]


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You should have no trouble moving snow with that , that's for sure ...


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

While you are at it, buy a SHOP manual, not just the owners manual. My HSS1331/Hss928 shop manual cost $45 USD. It has already paid for itself. 

Good luck with you incredible new machine.


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

Here is the owner's manual for hs1336i:

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31V156001.pdf

Common replacement parts (auger shear, belt...):

http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/otr54717.pdf

For maintaining the batteries in summer time (I hardwired the charging cables through the main shift lever so I just have to quick-connect/quick-disconnect them instead of removing the access panel and connecting to each battery every time I want to charge) :
https://www.amazon.ca/Battery-Tender-022-0165-DL-WH-12-Volt-Management/dp/B000NCOKV0


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

hatesnow said:


> Here is the owner's manual for hs1336i:
> 
> http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/manuals/00X31V156001.pdf
> 
> ...


I had my eye on this exact charger, I think I'll pick it up on your recommendation as well, thanks!


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

I just picked up a used HSM1336i, it has the green dial with the three modes, mines a 2016, I'm going with this 24V maintainer with a rapid charge boost option, we will see how it works.


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

Nice! I picked up the Battery Tender 2 bank charger for it, but mine's a little different because its the Canadian version, or older (I'm not sure which). It has a push button for the "Auto" mode rather than a dial. Just a dusting of snow here so far, nothing staying on the ground yet.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Munshaw said:


> Nice! I picked up the Battery Tender 2 bank charger for it, but mine's a little different because its the Canadian version, or older (I'm not sure which). It has a push button for the "Auto" mode rather than a dial. Just a dusting of snow here so far, nothing staying on the ground yet.



Not much for snow here yet either, I pushed a pile on my driveway after work today and blew it off just to try it out lol.

I’m also from Canada and mine was purchased here, I think that the dial is how the newer ones are at least from what I saw when researching before I bought it, the dial has 3 settings, auto, power, and manual mode. Some also have the tilting auger but mine doesn’t have that, not sure when I’d ever use that option anyway, but do wish mine had the return to last set blowing height button that those ones have.


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

You can also change that boring halogen lamp with a LED spot :

7 inch 36W Led Light Bar

https://www.amazon.ca/Willpower-10-30V-Pickup-Vehicles-Waterproof/dp/B01J3H7L1G/



Picture of the spot and the charging cables for the battery tender.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Right on, thanks, might swap my light out to LED.


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

If you want to see the difference:


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

@Munshaw

I just :wub: impulse purchases - especially cars, bikes and snowblowers!!!


----------



## Munshaw (Oct 6, 2019)

hatesnow said:


> You can also change that boring halogen lamp with a LED spot :
> 
> 7 inch 36W Led Light Bar
> 
> ...





I like this! was thinking of doing the same but using an amber flood pattern. Just direct swap worked out okay? I'm assuming this light is running right off the battery and doesn't need a rectifier or anything?


----------



## hatesnow (Oct 12, 2019)

Munshaw said:


> I like this! was thinking of doing the same but using an amber flood pattern. Just direct swap worked out okay? I'm assuming this light is running right off the battery and doesn't need a rectifier or anything?


Don't need any additional mods since it's using DC current from battery/alternator not AC like others snowblowers.

Only thing I did is cut the original wiring to keep the same connector because you have to take the light off if you want to remove the plastic body.


----------



## 71Dragtruck (Oct 27, 2019)

Well we had our first kinda real snowfall that was more than a skiff this weekend and got to try the blower out, wasn’t real deep but too much to shovel, blower worked great took a little getting use to not having to move as many levers and use my foot to tilt and have actual steering lol. My back and shoulders think it was a great investment, especially the the fact that the handles stay the same height no mater where the deck is at, no more bending over when backing up. 

I will admit that the blower is a bit overkill for the area I have to do, but from a 24” cut to a 36” makes short work of my driveway and back cement pad, just got in from clearing it and if using the old 24” I’d still be out there.


----------



## NL'der (Mar 11, 2020)

Munshaw said:


> Found the issue, posting for future reference in case someone finds it. Alternator belt was not tight enough, whenever there was a demand for power to the batteries the alternator belt tightens up and thus the squealing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought a used model that appears to be the same as yours (no green mode-select knob). I also have the exact same squeal and will check out the alternator first - thanks for the follow-up.
Did you happen to find a shop service manual? I found the user-manual online but would like to purchase a shop manual.


----------



## Thorstein Klingenberg (Mar 12, 2021)

Had the same squeal on my 1590, thanks for the hints. 

A 970 stands behind it. It suddenly became very small.. 😂


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Nice looking Yamaha! Good to have solid backup (grin) that is quite the complicated and very impressive Honda.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Norway he needs it


----------



## Thorstein Klingenberg (Mar 12, 2021)

Northern Norway actually, so yes. Sadly I need a Honda hybrid during the worst winter months 😔


----------

